# How do you turn off Avira Antivirus?



## 2odd (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello,
I just downloaded and installed the free Avira antivirus software. Well after leaving it on and playing tf2, I realized its hogging too many resources, and lagging me down. So I want to turn it off to play tf2, but I cant seem to find anyway to exit the program! Sounds funny but its true! Shouldnt it have like an exit option when you right click it on the bottom right? Or at least some way to turn the dang thing off?


----------



## Smartguy01 (Oct 15, 2008)

You could try terminating the Avira processes with Task Manager. I have the same problem with my Eset Smart Security BE, but I just terminate his process. Those antivir. programs are good, because if you got infected, then nothing can terminate your antivir.


----------

